# Is it legal to download music if you don't upload?



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Is it legal to download music if you don't upload?.

*A claim seen commonly online is that only peer-to-peer uploads break the law, but it's not truein the US, downloading copyrighted music is infringement. The Canadian situation, though, is significantly more murky.*

-- Tom


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

In the US, downloading or uploading is considered illegal. Hell, you don't even have to have the actual content on your server here. If you provide so much as a link to some content you don't own, you can potentially be sued as an infringer.

For supposedly being an international leader in the technology industry (debateably) our laws are several hundred years behind the technology.


----------

